# I Hate Winter



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Those of you in Calgary will understand this....

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings 
City of Calgary
10:09 AM MST Sunday 27 January 2008
Wind chill warning for
City of Calgary issued 

Extreme wind chills tonight and Monday.

This is a warning that extreme wind chill conditions are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

Blizzard conditions are forecast to begin tonight for the Coronation, Medicine Hat and Cypress Hills region.

The storm prediction centre continues to monitor the anticipated development of a low pressure system over Montana. It is expected that this system will interact with a strong cold front currently moving southwards through central Alberta to generate blizzard conditions beginning this evening and overnight into Monday morning. These weather conditions are likely to include north to northwest winds of 40 gusting to 60 km/h, 5-10 centimetres of snow, visibilities below 1 kilometre for prolonged periods of time and wind chills in the minus 30 to minus 40 range. A few areas in the Cypress Hills region can expect local heavy amounts of 15 centimetres or more by Monday.

*An Arctic air mass will settle over Alberta dropping temperatures to minus 35 to minus 40 overnight. Winds will continue to be from the north at 20 to 30 km/h. The very cold temperatures combined with the wind will produce extreme wind chill values below minus 40 tonight into Monday morning. High risk of frostbite. Exposed skin can freeze in 5 to 10 minutes or sooner depending on wind speed.*
Date Modified: 2008-01-22


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What do you expect?
It is January.

In any case I was just outside checking on my car. I'm thankful it's a Canadian car--with a block heater.

But I agree--I don't like this weather either.

I was actually waiting for the weather warning that you pasted in to come up while I read your post.

I foresee a high gas bill next time.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

zontar said:


> I foresee a high gas bill next time.


Yup, and electricity bill for me because my poor old car is going to be plugged in 24/7 for the next few days.

I wish I had a garage.

I wish I didn't have to work on Monday.

I wish I lived somewhere else.

Wait! I wish I would win the lottery 'cause that would take care of all of the above! :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I would golf year round if I could. So yes, I hate winter. So other than a trip to florida in March I just hole up in my office/music room and jam on my guitars until spring. Then when spring hits my guitars will have an inch of dust on them before I play them again.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I've always hated winter, and it seems to get worse as I get older. It's still January, and I already miss those blackflies...  O.K., maybe not that bad


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't you express a desire to move to Vancouver not too long ago ???


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

We've had it pretty cold here for the last little while, warmed up for a couple of days and heading back into the deep freeze. I don't mind winter, but I don't like it as much as I used to. I still ice fish and snowshoe (not enough snow here this winter for that),but now I do wish it was a tad shorter.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree, this (Calgary) weather sucks. We've been spoiled, and, loving it.

Overnight windchill according to the weather channel is -43

hmm

might be a good opportunity to weather check my guitar.


nah!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Didn't you express a desire to move to Vancouver not too long ago ???


I am constantly expressing a desire to move to Vancouver..... or Kelowna or Penticton or Salmon Arm or Hawaii or Chilliwack or Abbotsford or Cloverdale or Arizona or ...............


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Yup, and electricity bill for me because my poor old car is going to be plugged in 24/7 for the next few days.
> 
> :


You should put a timer on the cord going to the block heater. Have it come on 3 or 4 hours before you plan to go anywere. Block heaters use 400 watts or thereabouts. 

I just moved to NB from Calgary. Our house is solely heated by electricity. Scary bills. Like $400 and up per month for a lot of people. 

Natural gas isn't run to many houses out here.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

^^--- Here, here!!! ---^^

It's snowing again here. This area of BC is known for two or three days of snow and back to rain.

We've had snow on the ground since before Christmas in Chilliwack and I understand parts of Surrey too :frown:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> You should put a timer on the cord going to the block heater. Have it come on 3 or 4 hours before you plan to go anywere. Block heaters use 400 watts or thereabouts.
> 
> I just moved to NB from Calgary. Our house is solely heated by electricity. Scary bills. Like $400 and up per month for a lot of people.
> 
> Natural gas isn't run to many houses out here.


That's exactly what I do with the block heater. My current pwr bill is $232, that's a little much but there are people, like you said, with huge bills. I burn wood in the basement evenings and weekends. Would like to have gas but it's not on my street yet, it ain't cheap though.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

this is the coldest i'v experienced since moving to calgary 10 years ago.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...despite the fact that i am not the outdoors type, i love winter.

its a beautiful time of year (unless, of course, you're lugging gear into/out of a venue).

everyone i know thinks i'm nuts!

-dh


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wind chill in Calgary this AM -49

yikes.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, the car was plugged in but still didn't start! The gear shift was frozen solid.... wouldn't move at all. Tried to call in to work and got this message "All circuits are busy; please try again later." I'm guessing the taxi companies are running way behind anyway. Even the Calgary Transit C-Train was running late this morning..... something about gears being frozen. Wow. I think this is the worst I've ever seen it.

Good idea about the block heater timer, NB_Terry. I'll look into that as soon as the weather improves, 'cause I'm not going anywhere today apparently! LOL


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I crawled out of bed into my bunny slippers and VPNed into work. Seemed like the right solution today.

:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

West coast gets some of what new brunswick has had for awhile. It's not bad here. Working tim hortons drive through sucks pretty bad when its cold out, you spend half the time with your hand out the window .


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

-46 with the freakin windchill today!!!!  My god, walking is painful. Of course I did see some guys walking who are "too cool" to where a toque. I, on the other hand, and completley covered except for a half inch slit for my eyes.

Argh . . . 

TG


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I Hate Winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Well it's here now. Can't see across the road. Took me hour and 20 minutes to make a normally 45 minute drive. Lookin like a snow day for me tomorrow!
Oh yeah!


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*winter noooo*

summer yesssssss, i to burn wood 24/7 that stove only stops to be cleaned but with your type of cold the wood stove would not keep up. on the up side i play a lot of guitar ohhhhhhh yaaaaaaaa lol :banana:


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

It's -46 with wind chill right now in S'toon. It will be the same tomorrow. Why the hell did anyone ever settle here? Why am I here?!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Well they just closed number 1 highway here all the way from the sask border to Brandon.


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

Ripper said:


> Well they just closed number 1 highway here all the way from the sask border to Brandon.


Yay Canada! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

haha it's like 3 degrees here in BC, as for you unfortunate Albertans....PRAY FOR A CHINOOK:bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zinga said:


> summer yesssssss, i to burn wood 24/7 that stove only stops to be cleaned but with your type of cold the wood stove would not keep up. on the up side i play a lot of guitar ohhhhhhh yaaaaaaaa lol :banana:


Just make sure the guitar stays out of the stove!

It was frigid today. And I need air in a tire.
Not fun.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

while us easterners can sympathize with you westerners there is no good reason to share your misfortune........cold and windy as all heck in Ont today, poor visibility, wind chill etc.......in future please keep your crappy cold weather to yourselves ..thank you very much
chills
RIFF


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> while us easterners can sympathize with you westerners there is no good reason to share your misfortune........cold and windy as all heck in Ont today, poor visibility, wind chill etc.......in future please keep your crappy cold weather to yourselves ..thank you very much
> chills
> RIFF


Well we are just doing as we have been taught, it's always good to share.:smile:


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

-50 here in Winnipeg yesterday

-46 today.

:wave:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

+3 and overcast/wet here in the far-east. Just like June, July, & Aug.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

keep posting people....our weather reports are more accurate than what is available in the media...lol....
cheers
RIFF


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

I tell you i have bin this close to puting a guitar in the wood stove, stay in tune no,sound right no, plays right nooo in to the stove ahhhhhhhh cabin fever i just laugh my head off.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

We're getting a one day reprieve.... it's going up to -20 tomorrow. I can't believe I'm excited about that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Toronto. 8:33 p.m. The Temperature is currently -8, The wind chill is -18. The winds are W 43 kph with gusts to 56 kph. The relative humidity is 57%.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> We're getting a one day reprieve.... it's going up to -20 tomorrow. I can't believe I'm excited about that.


When I left work today it was only -16.
And it felt great!
Sort of.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

It's winter in Canada
And the gentle breezes blow
Seventy miles an hour
At twenty-five below. 

Oh, how I love Canada
When the snow's up to your butt 
You take a breath of winter
And you nose gets frozen shut. 

Yes, the weather here is wonderful
So I guess I'll hang around
I could never leave Canada 
'Cause I'm frozen to the ground!!


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I haven't really liked winter since I was a litle kid but I'm enjoying it more in recent years. Sure it's stupid right now but I'm out in it everyday whether I like it or not - owning a husky will do that to you! 

Jim


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Ripper
don't think that qualifies as the blues....more like a whine....nice rhyming
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

That was sent to me from a buddy in victoria, he was complaining because it was -4. I can't print what I told him....:smile:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Ripper said:


> It's winter in Canada
> And the gentle breezes blow
> Seventy miles an hour
> At twenty-five below.
> ...


This is looking like a James Keelaghan song  :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Who was it?*

Sang a song that goes like this?

It's forty below and I don't give a F*&k
Got a heater in my truck.....

and I'm Off to the Rodeo!!!

Calling for 25-30cm in the GTA between tonight and Tomorrow... Maybe a snowday?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Sang a song that goes like this?
> 
> It's forty below and I don't give a F*&k
> Got a heater in my truck.....
> ...


If memory serves me right the band was called Showdown and the album was welcome to the rodeo.

Still cold here, not as bad but it's supposed to be warming somewhat...at least there is bright blue sky and lots of sun, it kind of tempers it a little.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

I love winter......its part of what is best about this country....
lots of extremes....I also like winter storms......like we used to get in 
Nova scotia....with like 5 feet of snow.....everything grinds to a halt and its rather peaceful compared to the regular hustle and bustle...

and being an icefisherman...all winter.....the cold is a blessing....
the more cold the thicker the ice the longer the season......gotta love it....

anyhow I bet I'm not making any new friends....lol.....

goin drillin
Auger


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

auger said:


> I love winter......its part of what is best about this country....
> lots of extremes....I also like winter storms......like we used to get in
> Nova scotia....with like 5 feet of snow.....everything grinds to a halt and its rather peaceful compared to the regular hustle and bustle...
> 
> ...



...just one - me!

:smilie_flagge17:

-dh


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

It's about -10C in my hometown in Korea. Not cold by New Brunswick standards, but it totally sucks because it rarely snows here. Let's just say I'd take 2 feet of snowfall overnight any day over the usual landscape of brown and grey.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Wooowww... snowy... on the plus side, the university was closed today so i didn't have to get there at 8:30 for a UFE prep session. On the minus, i didn't realize until after i'd gotten up at 7am, showed and eaten... and couldn't go back to sleep.

Pretty.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

jane said:


> Wooowww... snowy... on the plus side, the university was closed today so i didn't have to get there at 8:30 for a UFE prep session. On the minus, i didn't realize until after i'd gotten up at 7am, showed and eaten... and couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> Pretty.


in winter 7:30 is non existant. I am in a winters slum where I get up around 1-2:30 pm and rush off to class. The bed is just to warm and cozzy to get out of in this weather lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

How's this--the days it's really cold I go to work, but when it isn't as cold (still cold--but much less so), I get sick...
I'm staying in tonight.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If Mayor Mel was still around (and thank GOD he isn't), he'd be calling in the troops again today in T.O.

No snow at all 16 hours, but now...............


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

wnpgguy said:


> in winter 7:30 is non existant. I am in a winters slum where I get up around 1-2:30 pm and rush off to class. The bed is just to warm and cozzy to get out of in this weather lol.


*covers ear* I have 9am classes on Tues, Wed and Thurs!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

zontar said:


> How's this--the days it's really cold I go to work, but when it isn't as cold (still cold--but much less so), I get sick...
> I'm staying in tonight.


Hope you're feeling better, Zontar.



*Okay, who wants to go half on a hitman for the groundhog???? An early Spring???? It's snowing out again, for heaven's sake!!! Ahhhhh!*


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> *Okay, who wants to go half on a hitman for the groundhog???? An early Spring???? It's snowing out again, for heaven's sake!!! Ahhhhh!*


Hang on a second now, are you condoning violence towards a groundhog!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Hang on a second now, are you condoning violence towards a groundhog!



Just one _specific_ groundhog who told a big fat lie LOL


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Just one _specific_ groundhog who told a big fat lie LOL


 I just about fell out of the chair when I read that. Now we should give him the benefit of the doubt, spring still might come early. If it doesn't, then we get him.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ripper said:


> I just about fell out of the chair when I read that. Now we should give him the benefit of the doubt, spring still might come early. If it doesn't, then we get him.


Okay, we'll give him a few more days. Glad to know you're in the 'get-the-groundhog posse', Ripper!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Okay, we'll give him a few more days. Glad to know you're in the 'get-the-groundhog posse', Ripper!


Well, a rodent is a rodent. Besides, maybe the next one will be more accurate with the predictions.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Zontar.


Thanks.
I'll make that call tomorrow.
But I have been doing better today.
I even went & checked out some guitars this weekend--so I should be okay.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?abrm121


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

It's minus 5 here in Winnipeg today. Girls in bikinis everywhere - it's crazy. 

Jim


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Jim Jones said:


> It's minus 5 here in Winnipeg today. Girls in bikinis everywhere - it's crazy.
> 
> Jim


what is this -5 and bikini girls you speak of? What part of winnipeg do you live in?


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

OK, maybe that wasn't totally true... I figured after the near minus 50 nonsense anything was possible. 

Jim


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Jim Jones said:


> It's minus 5 here in Winnipeg today. Girls in bikinis everywhere - it's crazy.


I remember that part of town :wink:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Jim are you hanging out over the Salter Bridge again?


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Geek said:


> I remember that part of town :wink:


I don't lol, I must be living in imagination land, where its a bone chilling -30* w/o wind chill. Oh wait nooooo.. silly me thats regular land.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Frickin blizzard and -45 here again...oh joy oh bliss


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Frickin blizzard and -45 here again...oh joy oh bliss


I hear ya! It's -25 out here, more snow, more bleak, more blustery. Will it ever end?? The expected HIGH tomorrow is -25.  (where's the going-insane smiley)

I'm staying in with my guitar and a bottle of wine.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I hear ya! It's -25 out here, more snow, more bleak, more blustery. Will it ever end?? The expected HIGH tomorrow is -25.  (where's the going-insane smiley)
> 
> I'm staying in with my guitar and a bottle of wine.


That is a great idea, I've got the guitar out and a few drams of Tullamore Dew.

They are saying -43 here tomorrow with the windchill.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Ripper said:


> They are saying -43 here tomorrow with the windchill.


I think that's happening outside my window as we speak. Unconfirmed however, as I refuse to open the effin' door. 

Jim


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't get all this dissing Winter thing. I love Johnny Winter. Geez. Edgar is multi-talented too.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

OH yeah a heat wave, supposed to be -54 with the windchill tonight....heheheeh...I think I might get out a lawn chair and on the front lawn with a beer just to see if I can get a reaction out of the neighbours.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ripper said:


> OH yeah a heat wave, supposed to be -54 with the windchill tonight....heheheeh...I think I might get out a lawn chair and on the front lawn with a beer just to see if I can get a reaction out of the neighbours.


LOL! Maybe drag out the barby-q too! LOL LOL Maybe that's the attitude we should have..... we're just not going to take it anymore. I'm going into the shed to get out the patio umbrella. :banana:

I hope you have lots of Tullamore Dew left over, Ripper (I had to look it up on the 'net 'cause I didn't know what it was. Sounds like a fine thing to have on a cold night) Me? If the car will start, I'm picking up another bottle of Oyster Bay Chardonnay in case this cold spell lasts for a week like the last one did. :smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I tried the lawn chair thing, but just about froze the beer bottle to my lips..he he he The one neighbour did phone to see if I had finally slipped my last cog.

If I don't have enough Tullamore Dew, I have a bottle of Black Bushmills here waiting on the sidelines. I find it helps keep the cold away. However in keeping with the theme of "I am not letting the weather get to me", I was thinking a pitcher of Margritas might be more in keeping.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Well I tried the lawn chair thing, but just about froze the beer bottle to my lips..he he he The one neighbour did phone to see if I had finally slipped my last cog.
> 
> If I don't have enough Tullamore Dew, I have a bottle of Black Bushmills here waiting on the sidelines. I find it helps keep the cold away. However in keeping with the theme of "I am not letting the weather get to me", I was thinking a pitcher of Margritas might be more in keeping.


LOL Well, it's too bad you weren't here then because I have a 'Margaritaville room' decorated in my basement. It's called the Margaritaville room because it' painted bright orange (actually Lifevest Orange, it's called) and it's specifically for Margaritaville parties and playing guitar! I've got some guitar friends coming over tonight so we might end up in there, if I can find enough space heaters! (I know, there's a Baywatch towel in the pic. I couldn't find a Margaritaville towel)


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Baywatch????????????? Should someone not be forming an intervention?
Very cool room, has a nice warm and happy feel to it. My guitar/music/studio has more of a military bunker/Birmingham warehouse look andfeel to it. I really have to do something about that.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Baywatch????????????? Should someone not be forming an intervention?


Nothing says midwinter/midlife crisis.... :wink:

*puts on some Jimmy Buffett and pours Gilliangirl a margarita*


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Geek said:


> Nothing says midwinter/midlife crisis.... :wink:
> 
> *puts on some Jimmy Buffett and pours Gilliangirl a margarita*


Yeah, very funny. Just for that you're not invited to the Margaritaville party.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Yeah, very funny. Just for that you're not invited to the Margaritaville party.


David Hasslehoff and margaritas? :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My daughter's Malamute has gone into a depression because it went just about freezing today. When there's fresh snow, he's happier than a pig in sh*t.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> My daughter's Malamute has gone into a depression because it went just about freezing today. When there's fresh snow, he's happier than a pig in sh*t.


My cat Ben (who's pretty near a Malamute.... he's huge and fluffy) is depressed too but because he feels the need to roll around in the grass again. He scratches to go out, I open the door, he sticks his head out, makes a funny face, then high-tails it down the hallway. Poor little guy, I know how he feels.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to go out earlier today, or starve. I was surprised how busy everything was--stay home people!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Well in anticipation for spring I went over to a buddies this afternoon for bit and we took the engine out of his harley to do some tweaking (it's in his living room..he he he), and being the scientific types that we are, we decided to do an experiment. An unopened beer, set in the wide open so the windchill could really get at, turns to a slurpee in approx 29 minutes.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

My youngest son ( medic ) is posted at CFB Edmonton . This is his first winter in Alberta and I know it gets cold like we never see here in SW Ontario .
Told me his new VW city Jetta wouldn't start the other day....I had to laugh as he has some things to learn about dealing with the extreme cold .

Once the Christmas season is over I find the months of Jan , Feb and into March dead time . I get anxious and cabin feaver of sorts .


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> My youngest son ( medic ) is posted at CFB Edmonton . This is his first winter in Alberta and I know it gets cold like we never see here in SW Ontario .
> Told me his new VW city Jetta wouldn't start the other day....I had to laugh as he has some things to learn about dealing with the extreme cold .
> 
> Once the Christmas season is over I find the months of Jan , Feb and into March dead time . I get anxious and cabin feaver of sorts .


How is he enjoying being on the "super base"? I imagine the prairie chill is a little bit of an eye opener.

I understand about the cabin fever. I'm already working on my procrastination for things I should be doing come spring


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

best thing I can say about winter is...it`s my most productive season for painting and drawing `cause I spend a lot more time indoors. 
Winter in this Japanese city is nothing like Montreal...rarely dips into negative double digits, it snows and couple days later it`s gone, still a lot of color around the city too, everything doesn`t turn brown or gray...not too bad except I can see my breath while showering...no insulation, outside walls are concrete due to quakes so I have become the master of the 5 minute shower. Plus...I have to ride the toilet side saddle as theres not enough room for my legs in front and our bathtub is a 1x1x1 meter cube...try relaxing in that.
When I was working in oil exploration in northern Alberta years ago we left the trucks running all night...no problem `cause I worked for Chevron.
Not sure which part of Canada we will move back to but I will have to get accustomed to cold winters again...but at least I`ll be able to take 10 minute showers :rockon2:


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

I hate winter too. But, I suppose that without winter, I would hate summer too. So, the yin and yang of life kicks us all in the ass...again. Booyakasha!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Yeah, very funny. Just for that you're not invited to the Margaritaville party.


*crashes party by crawling through window*

*guitar strapped to back gets stuck*

*is trapped, hanging upside down, halfway into Gilliangirl's house*

Ohshit


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Told me his new VW city Jetta wouldn't start the other day....I had to laugh as he has some things to learn about dealing with the extreme cold .


Mental note, don't by a VW Jetta.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i walked to the hardware store today- was sunny and nice out- when i emerged it was real windy and much colder. by the time i got home i made a mental note to start wearing underwear in the winter. :smile:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Geek said:


> *crashes party by crawling through window*
> 
> *guitar strapped to back gets stuck*
> 
> ...


There's one in every crowd! :smilie_flagge17:
Geek, you'd better get the neck on that guitar checked out.... might need a truss rod adjustment after the crashing-through-the-window episode! :smile:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

fraser said:


> ..... i made a mental note to start wearing underwear in the winter. :smile:


Fraser, that is WAY too much information LOL


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey all...
this thread is still going strong I see...
well I still love the snow ,ice and cold.....
since you cant stand on the water during the summer......and do this
















plus icehuts can be quite toasty....

goin drillin
Auger


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll sip brandy by a fireplace and _buy_ the fish :wink:



> Geek, you'd better get the neck on that guitar checked out.... might need a truss rod adjustment after the crashing-through-the-window episode! :smile:


LOL!!!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

*Will It Ever End????*

It is April 10 and there's a freakin' blizzard going on out there. We've had 6 inches in just over an hour and a half. If I tried to drive my RX7 in this, I'd be in the morgue right now so instead I'm at the mercy of the taxi companies right now like so many others. I'm listening to the news reports about all the accidents and I'm just sick of it. I hate living here. Who in their right mind would choose to live somewhere where 9 months of the year is winter??? Why can't the economic booms ever be in places where the weather is good??

Sorry for the rant......


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Yuck, here it is sunny and kinda warming up a bit.

this time of year is gross in the city everything is dirty/sandy/salty and smells of poo.

Winter is a downer for most, I enjoy the crisp air mind you and the first snowfall, until it becomes the first snow shovel.

Hope you storm clears up soon.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Even flights are getting cancelled at the airport. One guy reported it took him 2 hours to get from Airdrie to Calgary, which is normally a 20 minute drive if that. This horrible storm came out of the blue. It's supposed to be +20 on Sunday but it's hard to believe at the moment.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's the view out my back window, taken 10 minutes ago.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

That is some well organized snow piling up. Check out the clean crisp edges building up on that square side table, as well as the railings!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

It's meeeeeeeeeelllltingggggg!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana:.
Best of luck to those still snowed in.
...
...
...
:banana:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YES..it's melting..and bringing disaster with it..we have 4 pools in my immediate family, and 3 outa 4 are totaled....damn winter.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Car wash owners are smiling.
All that snow is already melting, and splashing vehicles.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah but they had to shovel all winter too.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> YES..it's melting..and bringing disaster with it..we have 4 pools in my immediate family, and 3 outa 4 are totaled....damn winter.


Hey al3d, I feel sorry for you but I've gotta ask, how come you didn't empty it before the cold weather set in??


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

noobcake said:


> haha it's like 3 degrees here in BC, as for you unfortunate Albertans....PRAY FOR A CHINOOK:bow:



It's 12 centigrade here. I think we've already had days that were hovering over 20 degrees.

But the winters are so depressing. -10 to -20, rarely any snow.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

shad said:


> Hey al3d, I feel sorry for you but I've gotta ask, how come you didn't empty it before the cold weather set in??


You may not have heard, that parts of Quebec had record snowfalls of well over 500cm. A few melts and freezes.....


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> YES..it's melting..and bringing disaster with it..we have 4 pools in my immediate family, and 3 outa 4 are totaled....damn winter.



Quick...shovel that snow off, get some buddies over with skates and hockey sticks for a little shinny.

Might make for a great picture if nothing else. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now it's about 3 degrees amd raining. Give me the white fluffy stuff over this miserable crap any time.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guys, thing with the pool is an outdoor pool is never fully emptied, we always leave around 2fts of wated in it. but with our 16fts of snow this winter, and weater getting cold gradualy this year, the pool filled up and froze from bottom to top, wich was neer seen in AGES, so i ended up with a 40'' hight pie of pure ice. it took us 9 days to break all the ice and insert a pump every day to drain the melting ice....TOTAL NIGHTMARE..


----------

